# Windows 7 Blue Screen of Death Frequently



## LV12881

Within the first few days of purchasing my new computer, with Windows 7, I started getting the Blue Screens quite frequently. Once the blue screen appears, the computer automatically restarts. These annoying BSOD will occur when using the internet, or even when the computer is sitting idle. One common occurrence is that the computer is always really hot when this occurs. The following are some of the information provided after the computer restarts:
______________________________________

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	3d
BCP1:	FFFFF8800371B120
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF80002CC5965
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1
_______________________________________________

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
121409-23088-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1
___________________________________________________

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF80002A8C62F
BCP3:	FFFFF880033B6110
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1
_______________________________________

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	000000006F2E0C02
BCP2:	000000000000000D
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF80002C8BBC2
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1
_______________________________________

I downloaded and ran a registry cleaner, but the problem has not disappeared. I am not savvy with computers, but am great at following instructions, and would appreciate any help and assistance.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2

Download Speedfan 4.40 (2nd paragraph) and install. Then RIGHT-click on the Speedfan icon, select "Run as Administrator". Keep an eye on the temps.

http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

If brand new system & BSODs - why not return it??

We can take a look at memory dumps, system info, etc... Follow the instructions - 

--> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach resulting zip(s) to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## LV12881

Thank you so much for such a prompt response.

Believe me, the first thought I had was to return the computer, but without knowing whether or not it was a Windows 7 issue or a hardware issue, I figured the store would not take the computer back.

I have installed and am running Speed Fan, which shows my computer running from 40-47C generally, but then up to 63C and likely hotter when using certain internet applications.

I have attached the system dump and system info scan and have attached those results for your review. After running the batch file, I did not see a PERFMON HTML file in my Documents, where the TSF file was. Is there somewhere else to find that file? If so, please let me know and I will zip that and attach it. The TSF file results are attached. 

Thanks again for your assistance and I appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## usasma

No memory dumps show up. Please follow these directions:


> *Upload Dump Files*
> 
> First, please follow the directions here to set your system for Minidumps (much smaller than the MEMORY.DMP file): http://www.carrona.org/setmini.html]
> 
> Then please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> {Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> Right click on the blue highlighted area and select "Send to"
> Select "Compressed (zipped) folder" and note where the folder is saved.
> Upload that .zip file with your next post.}
> 
> If you have issues with "Access Denied" errors, try copying the files to your desktop and zipping them up from there. If it still won't let you zip them up, post back for further advice.
> 
> If you don't have anything in that folder, please check in C:\Windows for a file named MEMORY.DMP. If you find it, zip it up and upload it to a free file hosting service - then post the link to it.


----------



## HGWolf

I have also been receiving BSOD in Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit on an AMD Phenom quad core.

BSOD message reads as follows:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7100.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	FFFFFA818546A6FB
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF80002CDBE51
OS Version:	6_1_7100
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1


I attempted to download the MS minidump utility but it is not supported for quad cores.

I have followed the steps to obtain the information and attached it to this post. Please help. I am uncertain what is the cause but am getting frustrated as this is a system that has been very stable since it was built last year.


----------



## usasma

HGWolf - Please start your own topic so that your issues can get the individual attention that they deserve.


----------



## rockrex

Hi guys. I"m having the same issue, many BSODs after several minutes logged into Windows 7. 

I have a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P
OCZ DDR3 1600 RAM (3 modules of 2 GB each, triple channel)
ATI Radeon 4850 1 GB.

Any advice would be very much appreciated!

Merry xmas 
View attachment TSF_Vista_Support_RockRex_Dec232009.zip


----------



## DT Roberts

*rockrex*: Please start your own post. It is confusing helping multiple people on the same thread.


----------



## rockrex

sorry about that. will do


----------



## LV12881

I was gone for a few weeks and now is the first time I was able to actually check this out and get you my minidump information, which is attached.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## dshuck007

Deleted


----------



## DT Roberts

*dshuck007*: Please start your own thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/

It gets confusing helping two people on the same thread. Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

I ran the 16 dumps and came up with various bugchecks - 



Code:


[font=lucida console]  
BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff80002c86cc9, fffff880075ecd50, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSearchForNewThread+59 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {fffffa06044951e0, 9, 0, fffff88004dcfac8}
Probably caused by : i8042prt.sys ( i8042prt!I8042MouseInterruptService+58 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cdd1b4, fffff880076955f0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave+b1 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {fffff80023c09bc8, 2, 0, fffff80002a878a2}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+1c2 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {fffff7ff85bff5a8, 2, 1, fffff80002a8de90}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+1d0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {fffff80003a69480, b, 8, fffff80003a69480}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002a8c62f, fffff880033b6110, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTryUnwaitThread+17f )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3D, {fffff8800371b0d0, 0, 0, fffff80002adca13}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+29 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002a8e1b4, fffff8800a04cdf0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave+b1 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck C4, {91, 9, fffff880009f2f40, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {6f2e0c02, d, 0, fffff80002c8bbc2}
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3D, {fffff8800976f980, 0, 0, fffff80002cbd53e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+29 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {ffffffffccfe00b0, d, 1, fffff800032098f0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050033, 6f8, fffff80002c7030b}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcVSyncCookie+464 )

.[/font]

One of the dumps had the telltale bugcheck *0xc4* = DRIVER VERIFIER detected violation. Although the listed probable cause = "memory corruption", Norton was involved to some degree as the dump indicated that NIS/N360 drivers had overlapping memory address regions - 




Code:


[font=lucida console]  
OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'EX64' and 'ENG64.SYS' overlap
.[/font]

See if removing NIS/ N360 helps - 
Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

In addition, these drivers need to be updated - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]                      
 arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B) -  Adaptec RAID Storport Driver
 adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF) - " "
 adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921) - " " 

 iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A) - Intel Raid StorPort Driver

 nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 (4485EF94) -  IBM ServeRAID Controller Driver
 [/font]

`

Each of the above is a boot driver. Why there are 3 different product manufacturers for Raid rivers in your system is unknown to me. I also noted references to Norton Ghost. Did you install Windows 7 from a genuine Microsoft DVD or did you use an image... from Ghost or other?

If the latter, I recommend that you re-install Windows 7 using your genuine Microsoft Windows 7 DVD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

`






SETAILED BUGCHECK SUMMARY


Code:


[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan  4 02:27:30.030 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:59:43.794
BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff80002c86cc9, fffff880075ecd50, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSearchForNewThread+59 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnetwk.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  6 00:56:12.275 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:40.039
BugCheck D1, {fffffa06044951e0, 9, 0, fffff88004dcfac8}
Probably caused by : i8042prt.sys ( i8042prt!I8042MouseInterruptService+58 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan  7 21:43:22.106 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:54.745
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cdd1b4, fffff880076955f0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave+b1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Nov  8 00:23:28.965 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:10:08.916
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Nov  7 23:12:46.160 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:05:10.483
BugCheck A, {fffff80023c09bc8, 2, 0, fffff80002a878a2}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+1c2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  9 00:47:01.182 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:44.257
BugCheck A, {fffff7ff85bff5a8, 2, 1, fffff80002a8de90}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+1d0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  9 00:25:29.947 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:35.897
BugCheck D1, {fffff80003a69480, b, 8, fffff80003a69480}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Nov  8 23:39:12.002 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:09:14.641
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002a8c62f, fffff880033b6110, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTryUnwaitThread+17f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Nov 12 23:30:30.424 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:09.172
BugCheck 3D, {fffff8800371b0d0, 0, 0, fffff80002adca13}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+29 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 17 01:42:11.253 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:51.328
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002a8e1b4, fffff8800a04cdf0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave+b1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Nov 22 17:38:04.460 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:03.161
BugCheck C4, {91, 9, fffff880009f2f40, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_91
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Dec  4 23:26:15.451 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:24.214
BugCheck A, {6f2e0c02, d, 0, fffff80002c8bbc2}
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec  6 20:32:33.424 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:22.187
BugCheck 3D, {fffff8800976f980, 0, 0, fffff80002cbd53e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+29 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 23:30:59.836 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:18.599
BugCheck A, {ffffffffccfe00b0, d, 1, fffff800032098f0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec 13 17:34:18.657 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:56.733
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050033, 6f8, fffff80002c7030b}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Dec 15 00:06:49.959 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:02:00.598
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcVSyncCookie+464 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
.[/font]


----------



## LV12881

Thanks for the help.

I have removed Norton, restored the Windows Firewall default settings, and installed AVG. Hopefully that will decrease the blue screens, or even eliminate them altogether (wishful thinking).

How do I go about updating the different drivers you noted?

Also, I bought the computer new with Windows 7 already installed, so I don't know where the Nortron ghost came from. Any tips on how to get rid of it? 

Thanks again!


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

Ghost may have been a trial product.

Adaptec driver downloads --> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/

Check in with your system manufacturer's web site for additional driver updates, hiven that the system is new.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

